# [poll] What is the greatest colour of all time?



## applemobile (Mar 18, 2012)

As per title.


----------



## insane569 (Mar 18, 2012)

Pink.


----------



## Escher (Mar 18, 2012)

Octarine.


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 18, 2012)

Dark purple.


----------



## Sillas (Mar 18, 2012)

Black.


----------



## Jaycee (Mar 18, 2012)

Poll needs moar options.


----------



## Sahid Velji (Mar 18, 2012)

Rainbow obviously.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Mar 18, 2012)

Escher said:


> Octarine.


 
+1.


----------



## RNewms27 (Mar 18, 2012)

Purple. Why have brown and white with no regular colors... People need to learn how to make polls.


----------



## Specs112 (Mar 18, 2012)

I demand for teal to be an option.

...This thread is just a parody of sh***y polls, isn't it.


----------



## Cool Frog (Mar 18, 2012)

Sahid Velji said:


> Rainbow obviously.


 yes


Sa967St said:


> Dark purple.


 
yes

TOO HARD TO CHOOSE.

In one hand I have rainbow, in the other I have dark purple.


----------



## NeedReality (Mar 18, 2012)

It's hard to choose, but probably Daphne Blue (vintage car/guitar color).


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Mar 18, 2012)

Sa967St said:


> Dark purple.


 
Precisely.


----------



## Sillas (Mar 18, 2012)

Deep blue is nice too. But neutral color inverted is more fast.


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 18, 2012)

Sillas said:


> Black.



Not A Color.


----------



## Dene (Mar 18, 2012)

Purple


----------



## Robocopter87 (Mar 18, 2012)

Depends on what its on.

Just plain dark red or dark blue is cool though.


----------



## Julian (Mar 18, 2012)

"ever"? Have some existed longer than others?


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 19, 2012)

Orange.


----------



## Owen (Mar 19, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> Not A Color.


 If it's not a color, then how can you buy black paint and black clothing.


----------



## SpiderSwede (Mar 19, 2012)

antoineccantin said:


> Orange.


 
+1


----------



## thackernerd (Mar 19, 2012)

Owen said:


> If it's not a color, then how can you buy black paint and black clothing.



Black is a shade not a color.

OT:Orange


----------



## insane569 (Mar 19, 2012)

Owen said:


> If it's not a color, then how can you buy black paint and black clothing.


 
Black isn't on the color spectrum.


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 19, 2012)

insane569 said:


> Black isn't on the color spectrum.


 
Is magenta not a colour?


----------



## Sahid Velji (Mar 19, 2012)

So, is black a color or not?


----------



## Cheese11 (Mar 19, 2012)

Sa967St said:


> Dark purple.


 
+4... (+1)


----------



## drewsopchak (Mar 19, 2012)

Sillas said:


> Black aahhhhh.


 
Black is a shade.


----------



## BigGreen (Mar 19, 2012)

viridian, pewter, cerulean, vermilion, lavender, celadon, Fuchsia, saffron, cinnabar


----------



## Jaycee (Mar 19, 2012)

BigGreen said:


> viridian, pewter, cerulean, vermilion, lavender, celadon, Fuchsia, saffron, cinnabar


 
I love you.


----------



## Sahid Velji (Mar 19, 2012)

BigGreen said:


> viridian, pewter, cerulean, vermilion, lavender, celadon, Fuchsia, saffron, cinnabar


 I don't know any of these colors. Time to look them up


----------



## Specs112 (Mar 19, 2012)

Sahid Velji said:


> I don't know any of these colors. Time to look them up


 
Not sure if serious...


----------



## Sillas (Mar 19, 2012)

Sahid Velji said:


> So, is black a color or not?


I was just kidding.
Everybody that studied Physics know that black isn't a color. Is the absence of color. When your brain look the color black, that fills it with what you see is black.
White is all the colors of Universe together, is the color of light, when you separates it you have the rainbow colors. This experiment was made inicially by Isaac Newton, with the prism. So, technically white is the most complete color, because you can get any color with it.
And is the easiest for human eyes visualize. Because of that, most people uses like one color, white to Rubik's Cube solves.
But my favorite color is green.


----------



## buelercuber (Mar 19, 2012)

insane569 said:


> Pink.


 
this. it's not a real colour. if it was it's be opposite green.


----------



## Ranzha (Mar 19, 2012)

BigGreen said:


> viridian, pewter, cerulean, vermilion, lavender, celadon, Fuchsia, saffron, cinnabar


 
And indigo and orange afterward =)
EDIT: What's ossim is that indigo and orange were originally not considered primary rainbow colours by Newton.


----------



## insane569 (Mar 19, 2012)

Kirjava said:


> Is magenta not a colour?


 
Nope. More of a mixture of colours.


Sahid Velji said:


> So, is black a color or not?


 
Not a colour.


Sillas said:


> I was just kidding.
> Everybody that studied Physics know that black isn't a color. Is the absence of color. When your brain look the color black, that fills it with what you see is black.
> White is all the colors of Universe together, is the color of light, when you separates it you have the rainbow colors. This experiment was made inicially by Isaac Newton, with the prism. So, technically white is the most complete color, because you can get any color with it.
> And is the easiest for human eyes visualize. Because of that, most people uses like one color, white to Rubik's Cube solves.
> But my favorite color is green.


 
Perfectly explained.


----------



## Rpotts (Mar 19, 2012)

insane569 said:


> Nope. More of a mixture of colours.


 
Orange is a mixture of red and yellow. NOT A COLOUR AHHHH.


----------



## insane569 (Mar 19, 2012)

Ok you know what? I'm trying to troll here. You're making it hard.

And I said colours. More than 1.


----------



## Rpotts (Mar 19, 2012)

insane569 said:


> And I said colours. More than 1.


 
Doesn't a mixture, by definition, have to be more than one colour?


----------



## Sillas (Mar 19, 2012)

insane569 said:


> Perfectly explained.


How I don't searched it in nowhere, I said just about color visibles by human eyes and forgot anothers, like UV and Infrared colors.


----------



## Stefan (Mar 19, 2012)

Sahid Velji said:


> So, is black a color or not?


 
Depends on your definition of color, commonly and usefully the answer is yes but there are always some annoying people who try to appear smart and insist that their definition where it's not a color is the only one.


----------



## applemobile (Mar 19, 2012)

When you see black plastics, or other objects, they are often actually very very very dark green.


----------



## Nestor (Mar 19, 2012)

White: one color to bring them all, one color to rule them all.


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 19, 2012)

insane569 said:


> Nope. More of a mixture of colours.


 
So a mixture of colours that produces a new colour is not a colour?


----------



## Godmil (Mar 19, 2012)

I was hoping this wouldn't spark up the 'is black a colour argument' there is an old thread where that was done to death.
But why wouldn't Magenta be a colour? I don't even understand why that question would be asked.
If it's a decernable wavelength and in common usage, I see no definition of colour that would omit it.


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 19, 2012)

Red isn't a colour.


----------



## Godmil (Mar 19, 2012)

Kirjava said:


> Red isn't a colour.


 
Yeah, that's true, Red isn't a colour.
I guess that's where the Magenta arguement came from, because Magenta has red in it... ah yes, all makes sense now.


----------



## applemobile (Mar 19, 2012)

Potato isn't a colour.


----------



## BigGreen (Mar 19, 2012)

coconut isn't a fruit.


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 19, 2012)

fruit isn't a thing.


----------



## Specs112 (Mar 19, 2012)

this is stupid


----------



## Ickenicke (Mar 19, 2012)

Orange!


----------



## James Ludlow (Mar 19, 2012)

Blue is the colour


----------



## conn9 (Mar 19, 2012)

orange


----------



## Lietice (Mar 19, 2012)

I think Blue is the color . my cube has no black. Otherwise I think is black


----------



## Bapao (Mar 19, 2012)

White.


----------



## Carson (Mar 19, 2012)

Black.

To those that make the argument that black is not a color:
Though you are technically correct; please don't allow definitions to get in the way of life.


----------



## tx789 (Mar 19, 2012)

PUrple


----------



## Bapao (Mar 19, 2012)

Carson said:


> Black.
> 
> To those that make the argument that black is not a color:
> Though you are technically correct; please don't allow definitions to get in the way of life.



Well said. There's enough to nitpick about as it is...


----------

